# A river somewhere Saturday 5 July



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm heading up a river in the morning to chase some jew. Low tide early so might have to find a deep hole at the mouth of a river. Caboolture river comes to mind only fished it once but I'm keen to give it another go. Early start see ya if I'm looking at ya.


----------

